# USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

*Application deadline:* November 1st

*Acceptance Rate:*

According to this FilmSchool.org Google doc, 1 out of 6 FilmSchool.org members were admitted in 2015 to USC's USC's Peter Stark Producing MFA for a 16% acceptance rate. For 2016, 4 out of 16 FilmSchool.org members were admitted to USC's Peter Stark Producing MFA for an 25% acceptance rate.

*Application info:
*
Approximately 24 Peter Stark Program students are enrolled each fall (there are no spring admissions).

They do not accept late submissions:



nerryck said:


> from what I gathered at the two information sessions i attended they don't accept late applications. not even for those whose test scores come in late after they've submitted their application on time.



300+ people apply and 25 are admitted. 8% acceptance rate.



kb5 said:


> I know in one of the interviews they said that 300+ apply, about 90 of whom are pretty competitive, and about 25 are admitted. I was somewhat confident that I was in that 90, but I couldn't tell you what put me into the group of 30 (idk how many are on the waitlist, but I'm guessing it's not a long list) that are offered or almost-offered admission.


*
Interview Questions:
*
From this post:

Peter Stark Producing Program 2014/2015



bgardner said:


> my interview was in person at USC (I live in LA) and it was more like a conversation that an interview. Honestly it sounded my more like Richard trying to sell me the program than asking me why I wanted to apply, so I made sure I added nuggets of info about myself and why stark is the perfect fit for me in there. He did ask me what types of projects I'd like to produce and when I told him he asked what recent similar film I had seen which kind of took me by surprise a little. He asked about my job at Disney and why I wanted to go to stark since Im already in the industry.. Those are all the questions I really remember. Just be prepared to talk about yoursel and your background a lot!


----------



## Chris W

The Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline, Notification of Decision, Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated:

Updated tuition


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## RoseOfAberlone

RoseOfAberlone posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA).


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## jenovard

I was contacted on Twitter by someone claiming to be a current second year student at Stark and they had an extremely negative review of the program and recommended not going. They said they had given a similar warning to another prospective student last year and when they joined the problem they agreed that the program was a mistake. I don't think I could make a big decision based on one person's bad review but I'd love to hear if any current or former students, or other people have any insights.


----------



## Chris W

@Julie Lew is/was attending.

You should invite whomever contacted you on Twitter to tell their story here too. Might clear some things up.


----------



## jenovard

Chris W said:


> @Julie Lew is/was attending.
> 
> You should invite whomever contacted you on Twitter to tell their story here too. Might clear some things up.


That's a good idea, if my conversation with them progresses I'll see if they want to comment. I'm trying to schedule a video chat with them now. I'd love to hear what Julie Lew has to say too.

I remember people in my undergrad program at Purdue complaining about and hating that program too. So that's not entirely surprising to hear from a student that doesn't like the program they chose. I saw my undergrad's deficiencies but I also thought it was a matter of who could and couldn't/wouldn't make use of what it offered. I never saw education as a thing you wait for and receive, but an opportunity that you take advantage of or not. But it's also entirely possible for some things to be objectively bad, so I don't want to be overly optimistic. I applied to the program, so it's in my ego's best interest that the school and program be amazing, but I want to be open to being wrong about that so I/we can make the best decision for our futures.


----------



## Chris W

jenovard said:


> I remember people in my undergrad program complaining about and hating it too.


Stark is MFA only. No undergrad. You're not talking about Stark?


----------



## Chris W

And that being said.... Film School is really (cliche incoming) what you make of it. One person can have a great time but another may not.

People need to remember that going to a film school is not the goal. It's not a magical thing that'll automatically get one a their dream job in film let alone any job in film. One needs to be hard-working and hustle too. 

But film school is a lot of money... So one needs to be sure they're getting the education one is paying for.


----------



## jenovard

Chris W said:


> Stark is MFA only. No undergrad. You're not talking about Stark?


Hey Chris,
I reworded my comment to make it more clear. I was referring to the thought that there are likely students in all programs who complain about the quality of their education.


----------



## jenovard

jenovard said:


> Hey Chris,
> I reworded my comment to make it more clear. I was referring to the thought that there are likely students in all programs who complain about the quality of their education.


I reached out to another former student I found on Twitter and am in contact with a current first year student so if I get any substantive information I'll be happy to share it with the community.


----------



## Chris W

jenovard said:


> Hey Chris,
> I reworded my comment to make it more clear. I was referring to the thought that there are likely students in all programs who complain about the quality of their education.


Ah yes. People like to complain everywhere. It's fun and stress relieving.

As an editor and producer I complain all the time about the footage I get back from the field.  🤣

Part of the creative process. Ha.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

